# Hunting > The Magazine >  Mainly just pics, really.

## Tahr

My wife came out with me to help paint the hut Brian and I have built. The first night it has been slept in.
Shot a nice little deer late in the evening that my wife liked the skin on (270wsm, 375 yds). Kept the skin to be tanned. Was fortunate that the hit was low and out through the brisket so apart from a tiny hole in it still I was able to cut out the exit. It was the first time that she had been hunting with me, and it was a nice "bonding" time.

I wouldn't usually post something so personal but I hope that it encourages people to post hunting and shooting related stuff rather than some of the absolute crap I see currently and that seems to be dragging the forum and LFO into dark place.

Pics that wife mainly took:





Attachment 158836

----------


## ROKTOY

That looks like a beautiful spot. 
It is great that you have a spot that you can share with your good lady too.
I am guessing you haven't been together long?  "It was the first time that she had been hunting with me.."   :Grin:

----------


## Russian 22.

She doesn't look like she's questioning why she's on a hill side so i'd say thats a mission success!

----------


## MSL

I reckon theyve been together a fair ol while.  Got any photos of the internal layout of the hut Bruce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

wonderful photos,that lady has an eye for it....the other lady in your life looks happy enough for her to be there so she must be a bit of alright... lovely hide,look forward to seeing results of it tanned.

----------


## Tahr

@MSL that's the lining stacked on the floor (in pic) so insulating and lining still to go up. Then 2 bunks and a fold up table. Have a little wood stove (bought through the forum) to go in too.

----------


## Nathan F

Good stuff BC. Great skin. Yeah agreed some of the shit posted here is not becoming of fit and proper members of society.

----------


## bigbear

Make a top job of the  hut  @Tahr and Brian a lot more work in them then people realize. You will be surprised how warm they are when the are insulated and lined.

----------


## Tahr

> Make a top job of the  hut  @Tahr and Brian a lot more work in them then people realize. You will be surprised how warm they are when the are insulated and lined.


Kit set came from here:

https://gardenshedcentral.co.nz

----------


## nor-west

I hope you took a nice bottle of wine for 'CC'

----------


## MSL

I did wonder if it was a kit set as the framing looks quite light.  Pretty solid with timber cladding and lining though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> I hope you took a nice bottle of wine for 'CC'


 :Have A Nice Day:  Being an old fuddy duddy I hold tight to the no "guns and wine" rule. Besides, the camp stretchers were probably not up to the likely consequences  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Fireflite

> My wife came out with me to help paint the hut Brian and I have built. The first night it has been slept in.
> Shot a nice little deer late in the evening that my wife liked the skin on (270wsm, 375 yds). Kept the skin to be tanned. Was fortunate that the hit was low and out through the brisket so apart from a tiny hole in it still I was able to cut out the exit. It was the first time that she had been hunting with me, and it was a nice "bonding" time.
> 
> I wouldn't usually post something so personal but I hope that it encourages people to post hunting and shooting related stuff rather than some of the absolute crap I see currently and that seems to be dragging the forum and LFO into dark place.
> 
> Pics that wife mainly took:
> 
> Attachment 158825
> 
> ...


Holy Moly, @Thar looks like your punching above your weight! Seriously (and I was, LOL) fantastic work! Well done and fantastic effort by ALL of you!

----------


## Tahr

> I did wonder if it was a kit set as the framing looks quite light.  Pretty solid with timber cladding and lining though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I couldn't have built it from scratch for the $5K complete with lining and veranda that the kitset cost me. The only extras above that were 3 bearers for it to sit on. Brian is knocking up a couple of sets of steps and pre cutting the bunks in his workshop to take up. being a builder he is a damn handy gadget.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

Good to see the wife out on the hills with you Tahr.She will like the hut even just to read a book on the veranda.I think for 5k you got a bargain.Good work Brian,building is not easy in yr age group.Enjoy.

----------


## Tahr

> Good to see the wife out on the hills with you Tahr.She will like the hut even just to read a book on the veranda.I think for 5k you got a bargain.Good work Brian,building is not easy in yr age group.Enjoy.


Yeah, Brian has been great. And a good teacher - I now know the difference between a bearer and a joist, and a rafter and a purlin.  :Have A Nice Day:  Son Craig has been handy on the tools too - he and Brian built the verandah and deck while I painted.

----------


## Gibo

> Being an old fuddy duddy I hold tight to the no "guns and wine" rule. Besides, the camp stretchers were probably not up to the likely consequences


Ha Ha shit that cracked me up ya old rascal! 

Cool hut

----------


## rugerman

Nice looking hut Tahr, congrats to you and Brian for doing such a great job on it. Maybe the wife is realising she needs to come out with you if she wants to spend more time with you  :Have A Nice Day:  
Well done on the deer too, she will be wanting to shoot her own before too long

----------


## Husky1600

Another excellent post in what are often shit times, thank you for posting, looks like you've got your priorities sorted. Nice hut, would love to do this myself, have the location, but with Tenure Review Im not sure I would retain control for too many years. Stunning photo's, me thinks you have a keeper.

----------


## Happy Jack

Nice looking hut, you would probably struggle to get the materials for $5k if building from scratch.

----------


## chainsaw

Mighty flash looking hut there sir, well done. Spot look like a ripper and the Mrs seems very much at home in the surroundings

----------


## viper

Fantastic pics @Thar.
The hut came up great, good colour choice as it will blend nicely into the background.
I 100% agree with your comment on some of the topics / threads being posted of late. 
A lot aren't what this forum is about, luckily there are still enough good buggers on here posting about hunting and related topics and not some members who seem to see it as a platform to push their politics.
Keep up the interesting posts mate.

----------


## hebe

Another cool post @Tahr. Hut looks fantastic. 

Funny you mention rubbish posting on here, one of my family who hunts actually made an account here after I had had some good experiences with both forums. He got a bit put off because of some members attitudes and comments. Makes you wonder how many more people could be like that.

Anyway, to repeat what @ viper said, keep up the good work

----------


## Mr Browning

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-img_2764.jpeg

Thats a beauty picture.

Congrats on the wee house, it looks great.

----------


## Tahr

> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-img_2764.jpeg
> 
> Thats a beauty picture.
> 
> Congrats on the wee house, it looks great.


Thank you @Mr Browning . Here's another one she took.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

What an awesome hut and a great looking spot.
Well done.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

> Ha Ha shit that cracked me up ya old rascal! 
> 
> Cool hut


Rascal dear lord what have we become

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Rascal dear lord what have we become
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Did he answer you?

----------


## JoshC

Very nice.

----------


## Gibo

> love the colour,i would offer u a larger stove but its way too big,,ud be down to ur undies with it on


Sounds like he would be with only a bottle of wine, maybe even less than undies  :Wink:

----------


## Mooseman

That's a very nice result, great pictures which all tell a story , well done to all involved in the making of the hut.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Ha Ha shit that cracked me up ya old rascal! 
> 
> Cool hut


Is anyone else feeling sympathy for CraigC reading this?  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Is anyone else feeling sympathy for CraigC reading this?


No  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bos

Yea lovely photos. Great looking hut, well put together and fitting colour scheme.
Maybe (like me), a lounge extension next year???

----------


## Micky Duck

> Thank you @Mr Browning . Here's another one she took.
> 
> Attachment 158961


you know.......this photo is a real cracker when you look at it again.

many years from now I can see this very setting.Tilly there to guide you on final journey,you have binos out searching the many pathways ahead to find them pearly gates..... come on boss,not far now,then we can rest.

shite Im a getting all sentimental today....better than just mental I guess.

----------


## Tahr

> you know.......this photo is a real cracker when you look at it again.
> 
> many years from now I can see this very setting.Tilly there to guide you on final journey,you have binos out searching the many pathways ahead to find them pearly gates..... come on boss,not far now,then we can rest.
> 
> shite Im a getting all sentimental today....better than just mental I guess.


Cripes. That's something to think about.

----------


## Micky Duck

sorry boss......but have a look and you will see it too......

----------


## oneshot

That Hut looks fantastic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Freezer

@thar this looks amazing. 
any more pics? is it all finished ?

----------


## Mohawk .308

Pretty neat little hut alright, a nice set of antlers on the side would top it off  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> @thar this looks amazing. 
> any more pics? is it all finished ?

----------


## Tahr



----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Great looking hut lucky to have such a spot

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

> Thank you @Mr Browning . Here's another one she took.
> 
> Attachment 158961


Great pack I use the same for carting meat.

----------


## Freezer

Hey @thar really like this. Brilliant to see the stove there and I hope its doing its job. 

Did you make a couple bunks? 

Im considering something similar at the moment

----------


## Tahr

> Hey @thar really like this. Brilliant to see the stove there and I hope it’s doing it’s job. 
> 
> Did you make a couple bunks? 
> 
> I’m considering something similar at the moment

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 171100


Grab handle speaks volumes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nor-west

> Grab handle speaks volumes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having fallen out of the top bunk at the South Ashburton Hut on an Old Farts Tahr hunt I appreciate the grab handle.  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

shelf for cuppa tea...IM impressed.....

----------


## Mooseman

Very Nice, home away from home.

----------


## Freezer

Just brilliant

----------


## nor-west

> shelf for cuppa tea...IM impressed.....


Rifle rack is handy.

----------


## MSL

> Rifle rack is handy.


I thought that was for walking sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

I gotta say that mostly @Brian did the building. Without him the hut would never have happened. I was in awe of what a good tradesman can do with limited tools and materials.

----------


## Micky Duck

just realised whats missing...where is Tillys bed????or does she sleep in her crate on truck???

----------


## Tahr

> just realised whats missing...where is Tillys bed????or does she sleep in her crate on truck???


Cant get the ute to the hut. Several KM of steep tracks. Am going to take a kennel up on the quad when it dries out a bit.

----------


## Maca49

Looking good tahr, and time to buy your wife a 243? Problem with my wife would be the wallpaper and carpet, not to mention a waste disposal!! Well done!

----------


## stagstalker

Cool looking little hut

----------


## Tahr

> Cool looking little hut


This is where I got the kit set from:

https://gardenshedcentral.co.nz

----------


## Tahr

> Looking good tahr, and time to buy your wife a 243? Problem with my wife would be the wallpaper and carpet, not to mention a waste disposal!! Well done!


Wife isn't interested in shooting, but loves to come along and doesn't mind the blood and guts. Ive got as far as digging a toilet hole and buying a dunny seat (the hole is now full of water).

Yeah, Im happy with the outcome.
To anyone contemplating doing something similar my advice is don't leave it too late in your life. I talked about it for 5 years before I did it. It was all lost enjoyment time.

----------


## Trout

I like the idea trucks can only get a few ks near hut.Stops onlookers finding  hut and access in trucks.

----------


## Dorkus

Now that dad has shown you how, when is your one going in @craigc? I'll come down for a long weekend and swing a hammer.

----------


## Tahr

> Now that dad has shown you how, when is your one going in @craigc? I'll come down for a long weekend and swing a hammer.


There are no deer there now.

----------


## Trout

All the buildings done. :Wink:

----------


## 6x47

I'm late to this thread but really admire the effort and thought that's obviously gone into the hut. It'll give years of enjoyment I'm sure.

It's actually an amazing co-incidence that I've been involved (on the periphery) of a new hut. It too needed some little extras so I've been working on those, just finished today actually and about to be installed next weekend. A wall-mounted gun rack, cellphone charging shelf ( place has solar) and two stools that will double as little coffee/ bunkside tables.
Made from macro I milled on this place.

----------


## Tahr

There were some big loads taken out to the site.

----------


## craigc

> Now that dad has shown you how, when is your one going in @craigc? I'll come down for a long weekend and swing a hammer.


Yes I am planning on doing something there. Maybe the easiest thing to do is exactly the same thing as BC has. Ill discuss with the boss. :-)

----------

